# Samsung Tab (7) or Nook Color



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

I can get a nook to run cm7 or a Verizon tab with data (which would be paid for by company). Both would cost me $200. I would rather have the tab because of "free" data and the camera but I don't want stock and looks like no roms for Verizon version. Any advice?

I'm basically looking for something to hold me over until tablets ship with ICE (and quad cores).

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd go with the Verizon tab with data if it were me. CM7 is in the works for that. (I have a Nook and it's great, but free non-tethered data would be great too.)


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes it's very hard to turn down the free data. I'll monitor CM7 progress as if the major functions are working then it becomes a much easier decision. Last I checked it sounded like it was stalled. Just worried with so few Verizon tab owners it won't keep momentum.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

